# Stillbirth and Hyperthyroidism



## Krippy

Hi Ladies...It has been 7 weeks since the birth of my sleeping son and have found out that I have an over active thyroid, hyperthyroidism. I had tests on my thyroid throughout the pregnancy and the day my son was born, and my levels were normal. Now weeks later they are way out of whack and have to see a endocrinologist to figure things out. I am just wondering if any of you had the same problem with their thyroid before, during or after their pregnancy...the more I look up about it the more evidence I find that it can cause stillbirth. If you had a similar situation can you please share your story? Thank you.


----------



## mikaylasmommy

I didn't want to read and run, but I don't have any experience with hyperthyroidism, I'm sorry.

I lost my daughter at 35 weeks last year and while I didn't opt to have an autopsy at the time, the doctors I've seen since can only suspect and pinpoint it to a few reasons. I was never given a definitive answer, but I truly hope you get the answers you are searching for.

I'm so, so sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:


----------



## tryingfaith

Krippy said:


> Hi Ladies...It has been 7 weeks since the birth of my sleeping son and have found out that I have an over active thyroid, hyperthyroidism. I had tests on my thyroid throughout the pregnancy and the day my son was born, and my levels were normal. Now weeks later they are way out of whack and have to see a endocrinologist to figure things out. I am just wondering if any of you had the same problem with their thyroid before, during or after their pregnancy...the more I look up about it the more evidence I find that it can cause stillbirth. If you had a similar situation can you please share your story? Thank you.

I am not hyperthyroid, but hypothyroid...I was pregnant in 2006 and went for a routine u/s just to find out my babies heart had stopped beating at 15 weeks. I too believe it had to do with my thyroid problem. It is such a scary thing to live with on the TTC front. GL to you, and hope we get out BFP soon


----------



## tryingto

How do u guys know that u have thyroid problems? Is it a test u have done before pregnancy or during? Kindly advice, thanks... As I m high risk as my mom has thyroid before but my blood test is negative


----------



## Krippy

Hi Tryingto...If your blood test is negative then you are ok. I was tested before and throughout pregnancy but did not have a positive test until after I gave birth to my son. Thyroid tests are common to have throughout your pregnancy and after...at least it is here in Canada. I am not sure about Singapore. And yes it is a blood test that I was given.

Hope that helps. :)


----------



## Krippy

Thanks tryingfaith...I hope that we get our BFP soon too. I have been put on the WTT until I get my thyroid under control...getting pretty anxious and still waiting to see the endocrinologist. Does your doctor have anything to say about you condition and the loss of your baby? Do they think it is related?

So sorry for your loss. Floaty kisses to our angels.


----------



## Nothing

Hi, I'm really sorry to hear your loss I had a missed and erpc back in septemer and that would be nothing in comparison to what you've been through .

I've an under active thyroid and in about may of this year my tablets were reduced then I became pregnant in July and at my scan I was 8 weeks and the baby had no heartbeat . Im just in the process of being checked for my thyroid but am convinced it's wrong as I've put on a lot of weight in the last couple of months though sticking to 1200-1500 cals a day and if I am under then I cant help but think that may have affected the baby?? I've read a lot of articles that say the thyroid is a big factor right through so when I get my results this week I'll be asking alot of questions as I'm so worried it will happen again


----------



## tryingfaith

Krippy said:


> Thanks tryingfaith...I hope that we get our BFP soon too. I have been put on the WTT until I get my thyroid under control...getting pretty anxious and still waiting to see the endocrinologist. Does your doctor have anything to say about you condition and the loss of your baby? Do they think it is related?
> 
> So sorry for your loss. Floaty kisses to our angels.

My doctor just says that he likes to see my TSH level at 2.0 which is ideal. During pregnancy my dose of medicine needs to be adjusted and they take tests every 6-8 weeks. My pregnancy lost in 2007 at 15 weeks wasn't exactly pinpointed to my thyroid issue, but I have read many things that tell me it was because they found nothing genetically wrong with my baby ...his heart just stopped in the 15th week. Hypothyroidism effects the second trimester. I wasnt being monitored so, I believe thats what the issue was and why we lost the baby. Next time around I will be paying close attention to avoid thisproblem again!


----------



## Hope39

Nothing said:


> Hi, I'm really sorry to hear your loss I had a missed and erpc back in septemer and that would be nothing in comparison to what you've been through .
> 
> I've an under active thyroid and in about may of this year my tablets were reduced then I became pregnant in July and at my scan I was 8 weeks and the baby had no heartbeat . Im just in the process of being checked for my thyroid but am convinced it's wrong as I've put on a lot of weight in the last couple of months though sticking to 1200-1500 cals a day and if I am under then I cant help but think that may have affected the baby?? I've read a lot of articles that say the thyroid is a big factor right through so when I get my results this week I'll be asking alot of questions as I'm so worried it will happen again

Thyroid is definately a big factor, i have recently seen a professor in obstretics and gynae and her latest research is thryoid function and recurrent miscarraiges. she is certain that my 3 miscarriages are due to my underactive thryoid. i had my thyroid tested after the 3rd miscarriage, i am not allowed to ttc until my tsh level is below 2.5, it was 9.5 after the 3rd miscarriage


----------



## tryingto

Krippy said:


> Hi Tryingto...If your blood test is negative then you are ok. I was tested before and throughout pregnancy but did not have a positive test until after I gave birth to my son. Thyroid tests are common to have throughout your pregnancy and after...at least it is here in Canada. I am not sure about Singapore. And yes it is a blood test that I was given.
> 
> Hope that helps. :)

hi Krippy, ya i have ever tested thyriods for a few times and it always is negative, but there's once when i was a teenager, i have the symptoms of thyroids, but my blood test is neg. So only the doc who treats my mom's thyroid problems willing to treat me for thyroids. So i was much better after taking the pills he prescribed.

So i'm actually at high risk as thyroids are hereditary? Probably i shld mention that to my gynae once i conceive... previously when i conceive and mc, i didn't tell him about my mom's history...


----------



## Krippy

Well tomorrow is the day I see the endocrinologist...I hope I have some answers. I will let you all know how it goes!


----------



## Krippy

Well I found out great news today! The death of RJ was not due to my hyperthyroidism. The endocrinologist does not think it was a factor at all. I am so thankful that it wasn't my body or my condition that let my little man down. I now have a bunch of test to go through to see if my condition is due to post partum thyroiditis or Graves disease. I will see the endocrinologist on February 1st to find out after I get all my tests done. I am just so happy with my doctor...he was so caring and hopeful for my next pregnancy. I have to wait until everything gets sorted out but he tells me that I have to have faith. What doctor says that and is so considerate and caring? I was totally expecting that he would be cold, etc. But he was great! It really does give me hope for the future!

Floaty kisses to our angels! Thank you all for your support and you advice! I really appreciate it all! 

xoxo


----------

